# Fan Spacer...what length?



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

1969, 400. I have no spacer. Want to get the correct one. Going to the salvage yard this weekend. What length am I looking for?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm assuming you don't have the fan mounted to measure how far to move it forward ? I have a 1 1/2 inch spacer on my Camaro, if that helps....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can also find them at your local auto parts store,


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an aftermarket one which I'm not particularly fond of which is 2". The originals are no longer made and I'm not sure what length it's supposed to be. I could get another inch in there at least.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this a fixed blade or thermal clutch fan? Usually the clutch hub will put the fan into the shroud. Any pics to help see what you are working with ?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

*Pics*

Not sure how this is going to help. But hey, I like to look at pictures too. The stock fan and clutch with aftermarket aluminum extension.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was thinking more of it installed and where it is in relation to the shroud. Even with the extra 2 inch spacer, it doesn't reach the shroud ? Do you have the correct shroud ? I, personally, haven't seen spacers used with clutch fans. Usually the stem on the clutch is the correct length for the fan to fit just inside the shroud and that's all you need.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Fan hits the bottom of the shroud with no spacer. have to have the spacer for it to miss.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

So you're using the spacer to put the fan far enough into the shroud to avoid contact ?? Somethings badly miss-aligned or the wrong fan/shroud.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

It barely scrapes the bottom of the shroud. The shroud is new, ordered from Ames. It's correct. Theres only one way the shroud can mount, so I know it's correct. The fan is the stock 19" one for all 69s. The Radiator support panal has new bushings. If these are not as thick as original, it could be the problem. Otherwise, it could be the cheap-ass replacement motor mounts don't sit quite high enough or are made with sub-par material which flexes


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess I'd look at the motor mounts as the likely culprit.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an original Pontiac spacer. Length is 2.5". Stamped with (Part Number?) 535-253. With all the parts I'm buying, I can always stand to turn old shelf part into new parts. If this what you are looking for,send me an e-mil at [email protected]

Mike


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I picked one up at the salvage yard yesterday 2.5" stamped 535-253. Right on the money. I'll shoot you a PM if i come up with anything else.


----------

